# First dumb question



## Chimball (Feb 1, 2012)

And for my first dumb question:
Can I assume that no one makes straight steel track anymore.
In other words if I am buying brand new track from say ebay.
And they claim it to be steel, does that mean it is nickel plated?


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

If on EBay they claim it is steel it probably is. Model Power and Bachmann do still make steel track. The Backmann EZ Track with the black roadbed is steel. I would defiantly avoid steel. It corrodes and rust. The NS is best.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

First dumb answer!
Purple!!!
OK now that is out of the way, Yes they still make Steel track, Bachmann, and Lifelike and others I do believe. 
So you assumtion would be a bad one!
Nickel Silver Rail has no steel in it, it's not plated. The easy way to tell is a magnet will stick to Steel Rail and it won't stick to Nickel Silver Rail!


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Why do you want steel track? The only train I know of that needs steel track in HO scale is the Tyco Turbo Train. All others use weight as their method of traction. G scale and Lionel O can be had in steel and for the most part the steel is not really needed except by the Lionel magnatraction engines. If you do not need the magnets then get Nickel Silver.

Massey


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2012)

Second dummy...

I didn't know, so when my Bachamnn starter set had black roadbed I figured that was what I needed to add-on, so now I have 100 feet of steel track. I plan to replace it a few at a time. I am not building a table, so a mix-matched set will not bother me too much.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

I have a few pieces of the Bachmann steel track for test track. It came with an E-bay auction I won and the guy thought I would like a little track thrown in for my layout. Well I dont really use it for anything but I do have a display train on some on my desk at work. I have plenty of the Bachmann NS track that I use as a test bed. You can mix and match it will work just fine but you will find you are cleaning the steel track much more often and more so if you live in humid/damp areas.

Massey


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Your trains will run more consistent on NS track! With less track maintenance too!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2012)

I got Kato NS track for my N scale idea. Now I need a train...


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Steel will work but, as others have pointed out, it is high maintenance---not as much as brass but way more than NS. The sintered iron wheels on Blue Box Athearns make a great sparkle fest too... I bought mine for next to nothing and use it on a test loop, a Masonite pad cleaning car is always run with any train so I have no real issues with it. I would not recommend it in hard to reach spots or in any great quantity.


----------



## Chimball (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks for all of the input. 
I appreciate it.
Just for the record I am not looking for steel track.
I did a dumb thing and pulled the trigger on a bunch of lots of steel and brass track......GREAT!
I want to do my layout with the most functionality possible.
Budget keeps me pretty tight but I think the track is one area I should not skimp on.
Thanks for the magnet trick
I now realize I have a bunch of crap track..lol:laugh:


----------



## Chimball (Feb 1, 2012)

Stupid question # 2

So I can safely assume that if I have HO track that is silver in color and a magnet does not stick, that it is nickel silver?


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

Chim...maybe you could make use of some of that old track you bought. I would think if you have a yard where railcars are backed in on parallel tracks, and the tracks are "dead ends," that you could use some of it. In other words, if locomotives are not traveling on it, it might work for holding railcars that are backed up onto it.

Chad


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

> I now realize I have a bunch of crap track..lol


don't worry, i have enough of that kind of stuff as well and i'm sure we are not alone . 
it can perfectly be used for stuff that doesn't require power, like abandoned spur or replacement rail material lying near the main track as it awaits MOW crew to install it, or scrap in a gondola. 
or a static diorama to show off your train, why waste good track on that ?
can you tell if this is brass below? and if it does make a difference? 










(yeah, i will show off a bit )


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Chimball said:


> So I can safely assume that if I have HO track that is silver in color and a magnet does not stick, that it is nickel silver?


Yes...one of the few things in life you can safely assume...


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Chimball said:


> So I can safely assume that if I have HO track that is silver in color and a magnet does not stick, that it is nickel silver?





shaygetz said:


> Yes...one of the few things in life you can safely assume...


But what about the new Platinum track that Peco is now offering? That's non-magnetic, too. And only $499.99 per section.

TJ

(I wonder how many people will think I'm being serious?!?  )


----------



## Smokinapankake (Sep 8, 2011)

Don't forget Marklin's stainless steel rails in their track. But I don't know ANYBODY who can afford Marklin stuff.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I have used sections of steel and brass track as buss bars for lighting. I solder a + lead to one rail and the - to the other. Then solder all of the lights to the various buildings to that. There is no issue with corrosion once soldered that I have found and the connections are solid. I have also used this in gonadal loads.

I keep a few long pieces for running wires. Tape the wires to one end and push it through a long hole. Great when going through multiple levels.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Those rails are good for stock in the maintenance yard. I also build structures with the brass rail.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Then there's this...


----------



## manchesterjim (Dec 30, 2011)

tjcruiser said:


> But what about the new Platinum track that Peco is now offering? That's non-magnetic, too. And only $499.99 per section.
> 
> TJ


I hear Peco is coming out with a new type of sectional track.

The rails will be made from a new material called....Unobtainium, and a 9" section will cost $2,999.00 (List Price, of course)!


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Well that Peco Unobtainium Track is still cheaper than the new Iranian model rail road company Plutonium rail road track with built in nuclear power generation unit! 1.5 million per 9" section...But hey you don't need a power supply or a worry about uninvited model rail road operators!


----------



## manchesterjim (Dec 30, 2011)

NIMT said:


> But hey you don't need a power supply or a worry about uninvited model rail road operators!


:smilie_daumenpos::smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Chimball said:


> Stupid question # 2
> 
> So I can safely assume that if I have HO track that is silver in color and a magnet does not stick, that it is nickel silver?


Tyco made the steel track and is dull and sometimes rusty. Nickel silver shines. I have a few piecesaround but I did not think that they are easily found.

Keep an eye on craigslist. Get creative on search terms. HO train, Ho layout, HO engine.
I wouldn't buy track on e bay please!!!!!! If you buy box lots the track will add up. The Wilmington show is March 17 weekend, Hookset is April 15th. Admission is your ebay shipping cost at half the price.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Unobtanium!! You mean we have found Pandora!! I wanna go!!

Massey


----------



## Chimball (Feb 1, 2012)

T-Man said:


> Tyco made the steel track and is dull and sometimes rusty. Nickel silver shines. I have a few piecesaround but I did not think that they are easily found.
> 
> Keep an eye on craigslist. Get creative on search terms. HO train, Ho layout, HO engine.
> I wouldn't buy track on e bay please!!!!!! If you buy box lots the track will add up. The Wilmington show is March 17 weekend, Hookset is April 15th. Admission is your ebay shipping cost at half the price.


Hey thanks for the info!
Any more info on those shows?
Addresses and such?

thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## manchesterjim (Dec 30, 2011)

Chimball said:


> Hey thanks for the info!
> Any more info on those shows?
> Addresses and such?
> 
> thanks:thumbsup:


The hookset show is usually sponsored by the Lion's Club and held at one of the schools....I'm pretty sure its the Cawley Middle school....unless they change the venue.

Edit: Deleted a link I had posted.....relialized it was outdated.


----------



## Chimball (Feb 1, 2012)

I am thinking of pulling the trigger on this.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Shinohara-HO-Code-100-NS-Nickel-Silver-Set-10-Pieces-39-Flex-Track-/370579956891?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item564849649b#ht_1128wt_944
Any thoughts. I have decided not to go with the brass and steel that I previously purchased.


----------



## Chimball (Feb 1, 2012)

manchesterjim said:


> The hookset show is usually sponsored by the Lion's Club and held at one of the schools....I'm pretty sure its the Cawley Middle school....unless they change the venue.
> 
> Edit: Deleted a link I had posted.....relialized it was outdated.


Thanks, Please keep me updated if you are going to attend.:thumbsup:


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I posted the Hookset flyer here on post number 8 Hookset is good especially for HO.

Wilmington is the bigger show for the area. March 16,17 weekend


----------



## Chimball (Feb 1, 2012)

T-Man said:


> I posted the Hookset flyer here on post number 8 Hookset is good especially for HO.
> 
> Wilmington is the bigger show for the area. March 16,17 weekend


Awesome thanks I will be there!


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

Chimball said:


> I am thinking of pulling the trigger on this.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Shinohara-HO-Code-100-NS-Nickel-Silver-Set-10-Pieces-39-Flex-Track-/370579956891?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item564849649b#ht_1128wt_944
> Any thoughts. I have decided not to go with the brass and steel that I previously purchased.


That might be a little high when you include shipping. I use the Atlas flex track code 100 NS and it goes for $4 a piece at one of the LHS. Then again another one the tends to average on the high side is selling it at $6 a piece. Although the Atlas switches may have their issues the flex track they make is top notch.


----------



## Chimball (Feb 1, 2012)

tkruger said:


> That might be a little high when you include shipping. I use the Atlas flex track code 100 NS and it goes for $4 a piece at one of the LHS. Then again another one the tends to average on the high side is selling it at $6 a piece. Although the Atlas switches may have their issues the flex track they make is top notch.


Thank you.
You must forgive for I am a newb.
What does LHS stand for?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

LHS stands for a Rail Road place of worship....Local Hobby Shop!:laugh::laugh:


----------



## manchesterjim (Dec 30, 2011)

Chimball said:


> I am thinking of pulling the trigger on this.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Shinohara-HO-Code-100-NS-Nickel-Silver-Set-10-Pieces-39-Flex-Track-/370579956891?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item564849649b#ht_1128wt_944
> Any thoughts. I have decided not to go with the brass and steel that I previously purchased.


Are you looking for Flex Track in general or do yo specifically want Shinohara?

I've been using Atlas Flex track for some time and have had excellent luck with it, and you can get it in 10-packs for about 3.49 per section (Less if you order larger packs). Here's a link: http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Atlas-HO-168-10-Code-100-36-Super-Flex-Track-w-B-p/atl-168-10.htm


----------



## Chimball (Feb 1, 2012)

manchesterjim said:


> Are you looking for Flex Track in general or do yo specifically want Shinohara?
> 
> I've been using Atlas Flex track for some time and have had excellent luck with it, and you can get it in 10-packs for about 3.49 per section (Less if you order larger packs). Here's a link: http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Atlas-HO-168-10-Code-100-36-Super-Flex-Track-w-B-p/atl-168-10.htm


Hey Thank You!
Much better deal!!!


----------



## Chimball (Feb 1, 2012)

Chimball said:


> Hey Thank You!
> Much better deal!!!


the Atlas Flex track is NS correct?


----------



## Chimball (Feb 1, 2012)

Chimball said:


> the Atlas Flex track is NS correct?


Nevermind it is, just answered my own question...

Thanks again I am gonna order a 25 pack....wooohooo!:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

tkruger said:


> The Backmann EZ Track with the black roadbed is steel. I would defiantly avoid steel. It corrodes and rust. The NS is best.


I've always used steel track, and as long as you keep it clean and well-maintained, it works well.

-J.


----------



## Chimball (Feb 1, 2012)

Sold all of my steel and brass back on ebay for more than I bought it.......
Lucked out there!!!!!


----------



## Chimball (Feb 1, 2012)

Though I spent probably 5 hrs. on cleaning the brass......so they made out....lol...


----------



## Chimball (Feb 1, 2012)

thanks all for the input...:thumbsup:


----------

